# Signed Papers and moved out today. happy or sad?



## HELP ME. (Jun 10, 2009)

Married for a total of about 16.5 years. the past 10 or so have been rollercoaster. I even moved out and moved back in but nothing worked. My kids (boys) are 15 and 13. 

Unfort she kept the house and I moved to a nice condo which is less than 1/2 mile away (through the woods). Kids are supposed to be 50/50 custody but I see a fight about it from them, but we'll see. 

I don't know anyone in my area. Any suggestions for me to occupy my time when I am not at work? I go to the gym a little & volunteer some, but besides that I need some idea's.

I will post maybe every week or so on how I am progressing. I am sad right now. Not how I expected my life to turn out at this point.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry you are so sad...I can't wait until I stop being sad! Maybe one day...

I think you are doing great with occupying your time right now. Maybe the down time is good. Learning to cook or read positive uplifting books. 

It would be good to hear about your progress now that the divorce is over.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Astronomy club?!


----------

